# frost bite



## dragonfly (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone know ways of dealing with minor frost bite? If there is dead flesh do you cut it off?


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Frostbite is EXTREMELY painful, think of a 3rd degree burn. Not all frostbite will require amputation. It depends on whether you get symptoms of infection and if the are that is frostbitten can be successfully perfused again (blood supply). It may take days to make a determination.


----------



## EGoldstein (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you feel the pain while it's frozen or does the pain start after it starts thawing?


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Frostbite*



dragonfly said:


> Does anyone know ways of dealing with minor frost bite? If there is dead flesh do you cut it off?


From the Center for Disease Control:
Frostbite

Frostbite is an injury to the body that is caused by freezing. Frostbite causes a loss of feeling and color in affected areas. It most often affects the nose, ears, cheeks, chin, fingers, or toes. Frostbite can permanently damage the body, and severe cases can lead to amputation. The risk of frostbite is increased in people with reduced blood circulation and among people who are not dressed properly for extremely cold temperatures.
Recognizing Frostbite

At the first signs of redness or pain in any skin area, get out of the cold or protect any exposed skin-frostbite may be beginning. Any of the following signs may indicate frostbite:

* a white or grayish-yellow skin area
* skin that feels unusually firm or waxy
* numbness

A victim is often unaware of frostbite until someone else points it out because the frozen tissues are numb.
What to Do

If you detect symptoms of frostbite, seek medical care. Because frostbite and hypothermia both result from exposure, first determine whether the victim also shows signs of hypothermia, as described previously. Hypothermia is a more serious medical condition and requires emergency medical assistance.

If (1) there is frostbite but no sign of hypothermia and (2) immediate medical care is not available, proceed as follows:

* Get into a warm room as soon as possible.
* Unless absolutely necessary, do not walk on frostbitten feet or toes-this increases the damage.
* Immerse the affected area in warm-not hot-water (the temperature should be comfortable to the touch for unaffected parts of the body).
* Or, warm the affected area using body heat. For example, the heat of an armpit can be used to warm frostbitten fingers.
* Do not rub the frostbitten area with snow or massage it at all. This can cause more damage.
* Don't use a heating pad, heat lamp, or the heat of a stove, fireplace, or radiator for warming. Affected areas are numb and can be easily burned.

These procedures are not substitutes for proper medical care. Hypothermia is a medical emergency and frostbite should be evaluated by a health care provider. It is a good idea to take a first aid and emergency resuscitation (CPR) course to prepare for cold-weather health problems. Knowing what to do is an important part of protecting your health and the health of others.

Taking preventive action is your best defense against having to deal with extreme cold-weather conditions. By preparing your home and car in advance for winter emergencies, and by observing safety precautions during times of extremely cold weather, you can reduce the risk of weather-related health problems.


----------

